# Visa / passport



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking for HELP please.......

My son is in Thailand on a visit, his 30 days entry visa has finished / he went on a visa run over the Malaysian border - Thai Emabassy in Penang issued a visa, at the border re-entering Thailand it came to light there was some pages missing from his passport (water damaged), visa canx by border authorirties.

However they allowed him entry into Thailand, problem now is nil visa and previous visa canx and of course passport issues

Any advice very mush appreciated

Thank you 

S


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I think contacting the British Embassy in Bangkok may be the first step; if he was as you say allowed into Thailand but no visa he has a 15 day 'permission to stay' beyond that would be an overstayer. With a damaged passport he may face difficulties leaving esp if by air as the airport immigration staff are more thorough then the land crossings; as well as difficulties at any country next visited. 

There was a story in UK media three months ago about a UK woman's bad experiences over a damaged/page missing from her passport, she spent a day in the Immigration Detention Centre.

You don't say where your son is. Phuket, Chiang Mai and Pattaya have Honorary British Consuls however as I understand it all passport issues are dealt with by Bangkok, but they are processed in Hong Kong and printed in UK so not an instant process. 

I found this article on the British Ambassador to Thailand from August 2011 and a quote from that article here:


> Many people expect us to be able to help with passport and visa enquiries; these are now handled by other departments; for passports please call Careline in the UK +44 20 8082 4744 (there is a charge for this service) and for visa enquiries please call the Bangkok VFS office on 02 800 8050.
> 
> If a British National needs advice about a difficult situation, they will find information about what they can do to help themselves, as well as what we can do (and what we cannot do) on our website. If they can’t find the information they need there they should telephone the British Embassy in Bangkok (02 305 8333) and we will be happy to help.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dear Song Si,

Your help and advice very much appreciated, I will contact him and advise him per your information

Again, thank you very much

S


----------

